# Anime!!!!



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Well I enjoy black butler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




one punch man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Xam'd lost memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soul eater





 ect ect how about you? (non of this belong to me WHAT SO EVER!)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 10, 2017)

Don't care for it for the most part, but I can say I love Kanon

And absolutely bloody love the Saga of Tanya the Evil


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Don't care for it for the most part, but I can say I love Kanon
> 
> And absolutely bloody love the Saga of Tanya the Evil


this one is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its watamote


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Not sure if it counts, but I really love Persona 3 & 4. And Probably 5 as well. Technically they're games, but they're pretty much playable anime. Plus Persona 4 had a 20-something episode anime series to go with the game. And Persona 3 had an anime movie.


Spoiler: Persona





 

 




When it comes to actual anime shows, I only really watch Initial D. 



Pokémon too, but that doesn't count.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 10, 2017)

Just finished Re: Zero a little while ago. Am watching Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid. Love them both.

I will pretty much watch anything that isn't normal slice of life.
Watamote, which was suggested above is awesome though.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 10, 2017)

Baccano! is an anime that I really enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Baccano! is an anime that I really enjoyed a lot.



My friend has spent a good 4 years telling me to watch Baccano

He still does it


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 11, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter






Starts of cute and fun, with a couple cute kids heading out into the world for fun and adventure.

Then the gay clown guy starts murdering people, one of the cute kids murders another guy, and by the end of the currently available animated plotline the main characters are trying to prevent human extinction by participating in a war against monsters in North Korea.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop. You'll laugh a lot, then you'll cry a lot, then for the rest of your life you'll have to carry the weight of the fact that you just saw greatest anime series in existence.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> When it comes to actual anime shows, I only really watch Initial D.


Damn, haven't seen it in a while, it's like having a_ deja-vu! _[ba dum tss] I still remember it back from when it was _running in the 90s_ [ba DUM* *smashed the drum set**]


----------



## xofrats (Mar 11, 2017)

Orange a love drama about regret. Usually I don't like the whole "A loves B but B wants C that loves D" but I like this one. The kids are more adult about their feelings.






Plastic memories. Another drama about how good memories can turn bad, and if sad memories are better than no memories.





and now to something completely different. Gurren Lagann is just awesome!


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2017)

ANIMÉ


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may enjoy When they Cry






First 2 seasons are the show and anything beyond that is just disgusting fan service


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 11, 2017)

Deadman wonderland and d greyman are both good. I really want to see the rest of no game no life come out as well as one piece.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You may enjoy When they Cry
> First 2 seasons are the show and anything beyond that is just disgusting fan service


They're very different, I would say. Basically, When They Cry is a bunch of dudes desperately trying to make dark and edgy anime while hiding it under cutesy mass-appealing facade, while Hunter x Hunter is a dude desperately trying to make cutesy mass-appealing manga/anime, but constantly adding more and more disturbing shit to the mix because he can't help himself but do just that, lol.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> They're very different, I would say. Basically, When They Cry is a bunch of dudes desperately trying to make dark and edgy anime while hiding it under cutesy mass-appealing facade, while Hunter x Hunter is a dude desperately trying to make cutesy mass-appealing manga/anime, but constantly adding more and more disturbing shit to the mix because he can't help himself but do just that, lol.



Moe on moe violence is still moe on moe violence


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Moe on moe violence is still moe on moe violence


That's the thing, HxH isn't "moe on moe" - it's all over the place, from overblown JoJobattles to edgy gangster shootouts.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

I like Avatar. Last Airbender and Korra. Even though they are American Animes, so they don't really count....but it's the closet thing to Anime that I watch, other than like Naruto or Pokemon.

I also like the Tales of- series of games. They are games, but pretty anime.

I did watch Claymore though, I liked that one. Only had 1 season though. I know it continues with the manga/comic (w/e), but I can't be bothered.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I like Avatar. Last Airbender and Korra. Even though they are American Animes, so they don't really count....but it's the closet thing to Anime that I watch, other than like Naruto or Pokemon.
> 
> I also like the Tales of- series of games. They are games, but pretty anime.
> 
> I did watch Claymore though, I liked that one. Only had 1 season though. I know it continues with the manga/comic (w/e), but I can't be bothered.



Wow Claymore was awesome!One of the best animes to be honest,Claire is love & Claire is life.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

To begin with, I would say that I can't stand anime that looks like absolute shite.
There's no reason these days that anime has to choose between having good content and having good animation.
Hunter x Hunter can rot, and so can One Punch Man. Someone mentioned Avatar/ Korra, which first of all aren't even anime. Second of all, the latter was absolute shite.
Naruto can have really good animation, but also really shite animation. The story started off really good, but eventually regressed into an all-consuming obsession with the Sharingan and Tailed Beasts. Never mind the literal *years* of filler bull shit. Attack on Titan had amazing animation, but it gave in to the ridiculous, childish notion that bigger is cooler, and executed it in such a fashion that I couldn't help but recall watching Power Rangers as a child. It now seems to be heading in such a direction as to please Sasquach theorists by appealing to their fetish in the upcoming second season.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Someone mentioned Avatar/ Korra, which first of all aren't even anime. Second of all, the latter was absolute shite.



Jeez...

They are _technically_ anime, but as I said, they are American Anime, like Teen Titans. I'm sure there are more, those are the only ones I can think of right now.

And I honestly really liked Korra. Obviously it's not as good as the original, but it had it moments, I liked that it was a bit darker. It appeals more to an older audience than the original series.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> To begin with, I would say that I can't stand anime that looks like absolute shite.
> There's no reason these days that anime has to choose between having good content and having good animation.
> Hunter x Hunter can rot, and so can One Punch Man. Someone mentioned Avatar/ Korra, which first of all aren't even anime. Second of all, the latter was absolute shite.
> Naruto can have really good animation, but also really shite animation. The story started off really good, but eventually regressed into an all-consuming obsession with the Sharingan and Tailed Beasts. Never mind the literal *years* of filler bull shit. Attack on Titan had amazing animation, but it gave in to the ridiculous, childish notion that bigger is cooler, and executed it in such a fashion that I couldn't help but recall watching Power Rangers as a child. It now seems to be heading in such a direction as to please Sasquach theorists by appealing to their fetish in the upcoming second season.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Jeez...
> 
> They are _technically_ anime, but as I said, they are American Anime, like Teen Titans. I'm sure there are more, those are the only ones I can think of right now.
> 
> And I honestly really liked Korra. Obviously it's not as good as the original, but it had it moments, I liked that it was a bit darker. It appeals more to an older audience than the original series.





Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


You look sexy o;


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> To begin with, I would say that I can't stand anime that looks like absolute shite.
> There's no reason these days that anime has to choose between having good content and having good animation.
> Hunter x Hunter can rot, and so can One Punch Man.


Oooh, heck... I expect this to be a rather "fun" conversation when you mention two of more technically impressive TV titles available as "examples of bad animation", but before starting one, I would like to know what you consider an "anime that looks like shite" in the first place. Are you talking about titles that rely on stills over moving objects, like Sakamoto or JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, or titles that use a lot of limited animation to stretch the budget around, like Kill La Kill? I mean, without having a clear definition, you can label every TV anime show as the one that "looks shite".


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

Someone obviously woke up on the wrong side of the bed 

So I'll leave you to that then.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> To begin with, I would say that I can't stand anime that looks like absolute shite.
> There's no reason these days that anime has to choose between having good content and having good animation.
> Hunter x Hunter can rot, and so can One Punch Man. Someone mentioned Avatar/ Korra, which first of all aren't even anime. Second of all, the latter was absolute shite.
> Naruto can have really good animation, but also really shite animation. The story started off really good, but eventually regressed into an all-consuming obsession with the Sharingan and Tailed Beasts. Never mind the literal *years* of filler bull shit. Attack on Titan had amazing animation, but it gave in to the ridiculous, childish notion that bigger is cooler, and executed it in such a fashion that I couldn't help but recall watching Power Rangers as a child. It now seems to be heading in such a direction as to please Sasquach theorists by appealing to their fetish in the upcoming second season.



The topic of the thread is to recommend anime that you feel are enjoyable.

If you do not care to contribute to that topic, please do not attempt to derail the thread.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> The topic of the thread is to recommend anime that you feel are enjoyable.
> 
> If you do not care to contribute to that topic, please do not attempt to derail the thread.


I have contributed.
I've strayed a bit and stated that there are certain anime which I find simply abhorrent (or pointed out that there are specific cartoons I think shouldn't be considered anime in the first place), yes.
Though I've also pointed out aspects of other anime that I, as you said, "...feel are enjoyable."
If nothing else, you can take my post as a recommendation to either watch or not watch any of the anime for any of the reasons I discussed.
But I thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for your diligence and your commitment to the protection of anime threads. Really, it's touching   *o;*


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> I have contributed.
> I've strayed a bit and stated that there are certain anime which I find simply abhorrent (or pointed out that there are specific cartoons I think shouldn't be considered anime in the first place), yes.
> Though I've also pointed out aspects of other anime that I, as you said, "...feel are enjoyable."
> If nothing else, you can take my post as a recommendation to either watch or not watch any of the anime for any of the reasons I discussed.
> But I thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for your diligence and your commitment to the protection of anime threads. Really, it's touching   *o;*



The majority of the post consisted of just saying that the recommendations which had been made so far were terrible recommendations, and that's about all.

Please try to keep you posts more constructive and on topic than that.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> The majority of the post consisted of just saying that the recommendations which had been made so far were terrible recommendations, and that's about all.
> 
> Please try to keep you posts more constructive and on topic than that.



I've got to say. You've got the patience of a saint.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Though really, I'm in love with the Fate series...es.
Fate/ Zero and Fate Stay Night (UBW).
Lovely animation, interesting story, shite ton of action.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 11, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Though really, I'm in love with the Fate series...es.
> Fate/ Zero and Fate Stay Night (UBW).
> Lovely animation, interesting story, shite ton of action.



Ironic that you suggested that today.  We're going to be getting slammed with some major snow after this weekend, and I was going to spend a chunk of it grinding through both of those on Netflix.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Ironic that you suggested that today.  We're going to be getting slammed with some major snow after this weekend, and I was going to spend a chunk of it grinding through both of those on Netflix.



Oo! I actually saw those on Netflix. I was going to start watching them. Are they connected? Like is one a squeal or something?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oo! I actually saw those on Netflix. I was going to start watching them. Are they connected? Like is one a squeal or something?



I've no idea.  I've seen clips, like Saber vs Berserker, on youtube, but I have no idea what the canon is.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Oo! I actually saw those on Netflix. I was going to start watching them. Are they connected? Like is one a squeal or something?


Fate/ Zero is something of a prequel, technically.
Fate Stay Night (UBW) is a remake of the anime which was released before Fate/ Zero.
But going *just* by the chronological order of just the 2 I mentioned (in terms of both release date and story), Fate Stay Night (UBW) is a sort of sequel to Fate/ Zero.
-
To make it more clear (just in case):
**1**Fate Stay Night   -   **2**Fate/ Zero   -   **3**Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works
(*1*)Released 1st   -   (*2*)Released 2nd, prequel   -   (*3*)Remake of original (#1)


----------



## Sagt (Mar 11, 2017)

A few other shows I like include:

Shinsekai Yori
It starts off a bit slow, but it gets really good towards the middle and has one of the best endings I've seen. It's also probably one of the more deep and thought provoking shows I've seen.






Senyuu
I like the humour and how fast-paced this show is. However, one thing that is a bit frustrating is how each episode is about 4 minutes, of which it spends 2 minutes for an intro and outro. The show is still quite brilliant though.








Sergei Sóhomo said:


> My friend has spent a good 4 years telling me to watch Baccano
> 
> He still does it


Your friend has good taste.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> A few other shows I like include:
> 
> Shinsekai Yori
> It starts off a bit slow, but it gets really good towards the middle and has one of the best endings I've seen. It's also probably one of the more deep and thought provoking shows I've seen.
> ...



Subjective but despite me telling him _every time_, he seems to forget I don't care for action


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd like to get more into Anime, but I like a more bright, 'cartoony' style. So far, the one I liked best was One Piece, but after a certain point, the animation style didn't seem as good, to me. So I watched maybe the first 250 or so?

But I'd love to see more things like this, that had a good dose of humor.

I tried Fairytale, but it seemed a bit too repetitive, the fight scenes. 

Oh, and I did like one called 'Cased Closed', silly as that sounds.

And I loved all the Miyazaki movies, got to see Howl's Moving Castle on the big screen at a festival, that was awesome.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Sagt (Mar 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Subjective but despite me telling him _every time_, he seems to forget I don't care for action


It has action, but there are many other genres it could also be labelled. To name a few: horror, crime fiction, fantasy, drama, comedy and romance. Also, the action isn't the defining aspect of the show, it's really the very complex plot that makes the show so fascinating.

The show takes place during 1711 and then the early 1930s. It's also very interesting in the way that there isn't really a main character. It basically just switches between the perspectives of around 10-20 very unique characters that include alchemists, mafiosi, a psychopathic serial killer, thugs, immortals and two thief lovers.

Anyways, I don't mean to mimic your friend when I say this, but it is truly fantastic and so you should give it a go. The show also has recieved universally very positive reviews.



Simo said:


> I'd like to get more into Anime, but I like a more bright, 'cartoony' style. So far, the one I liked best was One Piece, but after a certain point, the animation style didn't seem as good, to me. So I watched maybe the first 250 or so?
> 
> But I'd love to see more things like this, that had a good dose of humor.
> 
> ...


The Hunter x Hunter anime that someone said earlier was probably a good suggestion. Sword Art Online, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Attack on Titans are also very good entry level shows.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It has action, but there are many other genres it could also be labelled. To name a few: horror, crime fiction, fantasy, drama, comedy and romance. Also, the action isn't the defining aspect of the show, it's really the very complex plot that makes the show so fascinating.
> 
> The show takes place during 1711 and then the early 1930s. It's also very interesting in the way that there isn't really a main character. It basically just switches between the perspectives of around 10-20 very unique characters that include alchemists, mafiosi, a psychopathic serial killer, thugs, immortals and two thief lovers.
> 
> ...




Might give it a shot since you put it that way. My friend seems to enjoy stuff like Kill la Kill and Fairy Tale so I often assume he'll recommend something like that. I will say JoJo does interest me just with how bloody retarded the entire show seems


I wouldn't recommend SAO as a starter though. It starts off okay but unless you're a fan of Gary Stu and his cast of helpless damsels then I'd really recommend something else.


If you want a good starter I'd say either 
Tora Dora
Death Parade
or My Little Monster


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

xofrats said:


> Orange a love drama about regret. Usually I don't like the whole "A loves B but B wants C that loves D" but I like this one. The kids are more adult about their feelings.


It was also directed by the guy behind _Texhnolyze_—












—and _Shigurui_—












—and that one really grim episode of _Paranoia Agent_, so I've been curious right off the bat.

And yes,, those were the least gruesome images I could find that would still give you an idea of what kind of shows these are. Hiroshi Hamasaki is not known for cheerful fare. He's known for weird cinematic framing, intense colouring, bizarre facial expressions, emotional starkness, and HORRIBLE GRISLY MURDER. It's like his calling card. So his directing a high-school drama is kind of a change of pace. And apparently it looks amazing and has lots of unease and harsh feels, so it's definitely a Hamasaki.

Also seconding the _Baccano!_ recommendation on the grounds that it's more a character-driven low fantasy with a lot of giddy humour and wild violence than an "action" series. It also uses anachronic story order very, very well.


----------



## Atsuma (Mar 15, 2017)

ANIME!!!!!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 15, 2017)

just finished


----------



## CCTakato (Mar 21, 2017)

Is anyone else here a fan of Yuri On Ice?


----------



## Storok (Mar 21, 2017)

the americans tried to extinct this with a nuke... they failed


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah yes, Anime. The bane of my existence.(Approaching 500 series/OVA's/OAD's/movies watched so far)

Also my 2nd biggest hobby.

(Some)Favorites:
Planetes
CLANNAD and CLANNAD ~After Story~
Log Horizon
Mushishi
Ao no Exorcist
Kowarekake no Orgel
Gundam Wing
Slayers
Trigun
Starship Operators


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 27, 2017)

So my friend found a branch of Kotaku called Anime Feminist - Japanese pop culture through a feminist lens

You know what? I'm triggered. They completely shit all over Madoka and missed the point by a mile. They reduced it to "torture porn about magical girls"

Ya know, completely forgoing fucking everything that actually happens and make sense


----------



## Dick Arden (Mar 30, 2017)

My favourite anime is The Simpsons


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 12, 2017)

I got favorites but my fave anime show is Cowboy Bebop and fave anime movie is Ninja Scroll


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I used to shit on people that watched Naruto and shows similar to it, though I've recently started watching the show myself (I've been using a guide to skip the filler episodes). The main character is one of those annoying, stereotypical shounen characters and a lot of the fights are far too drawn out, but I'm still enjoying myself by watching it. However, I'm still going to make fun of other people who watch the show and I'll just pretend that I don't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to disappoint your parents


Suggestion: _Hunter x Hunter_.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm currently watching Food Wars! Shokugeki no Soma! I'll be finishing Free! - Iwatobi Swim Club in the coming months. I also, watch Ace Attorney. and I'm catching up on Attack on Titan.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 14, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Suggestion: _Hunter x Hunter_.


That was actually one of the shows that got me into anime. I thought it was pretty good, so I ended up watching both the 1999 and 2011 versions.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 14, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell is one of the few animes that I got sucked up in. Brings up pretty interesting philosophical questions.


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

What about Yoshiaka Kawajari? any thoughts on his stuff?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Ghost in the Shell is one of the few animes that I got sucked up in. Brings up pretty interesting philosophical questions.


You seen all of it? There are several series and movies you can pick up.

Psycho-Pass is a good series too. Dark, but good.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You seen all of it? There are several series and movies you can pick up.
> 
> Psycho-Pass is a good series too. Dark, but good.



I've seen Stand Alone Complex, Second Gig, and the '95 movie. Some of the more recent stuff I haven't seen though. Anime is something I got into very late, and very slowly, there is a very good portion of Anime that just comes across as superficial thus uninteresting to me, so sometimes it is difficult to find truly good anime imo. I am admittedly not very well versed and at times very picky with it though. I'll take the recommendation into consideration though.


----------



## McStuffy (Apr 15, 2017)

CCTakato said:


> Is anyone else here a fan of Yuri On Ice?


Yeah, I can't wait for season 2. ^_^
Yurio was the best character on the show.


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 21, 2017)

Of course I have to mention that another one of my fav anime is Polar Bear Cafe which is where my avatar is from.  Is anyone else here a fan of it?


----------



## Mandragoras (May 4, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What about Yoshiaka Kawajari? any thoughts on his stuff?


Not a master craftsman in terms of plot, but he is a freaking amazing animator on a purely technical level.


----------



## Sagt (May 4, 2017)

Personally I really like Shaft as a company. Some of its works include Bakemonogatari, Puella Magi Madoka Magica and Mekakucity Actors, which are all pretty great. 

Also, the neck tilts are truly glorious.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Personally I really like Shaft as a company. Some of its works include Bakemonogatari, Puella Magi Madoka Magica and Mekakucity Actors, which are all pretty great.


It's rare to meet someone who actually liked _Mekakucity Actors_ without irony, but having never seen it myself I can't judge, and I'm more curious than anything else.

This being said... the _Bakemonogatari_ franchise is maybe my favourite anime meta-series ever. It's just this delicious onions of interpretations, intentions and ideas, with characters who seem shallow until you realise that you've been reading them in a shallow way all along, and plots which aren't really there yet resonate with their apparent absence. It's the embodiment of negative space in narrative with touches of striking character drama and warped hilarity and wild visuals, and I love it to pieces.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> This being said... the _Bakemonogatari_ franchise is maybe my favourite anime meta-series ever. It's just this delicious onions of interpretations, intentions and ideas, with characters who seem shallow until you realise that you've been reading them in a shallow way all along, and plots which aren't really there yet resonate with their apparent absence. It's the embodiment of negative space in narrative with touches of striking character drama and warped hilarity and wild visuals, and I love it to pieces.


Bakemonogatari is a series/franchise whose "plot" is character interaction rather than action/shit going on. Have for some reason only watched the first season myself, even if I have a lot more stashed on my HDD.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Bakemonogatari is a series/franchise whose "plot" is character interaction rather than action/shit going on. Have for some reason only watched the first season myself, even if I have a lot more stashed on my HDD.


Oh, I agree, I'm just trying to say that what people typically think of as non-plot elements of story—dialogue, character, tone, theme—are what make the plot happen. It's like a sculpture which looks like random pieces of metal until you look at just the right angle and it's a perfect face staring right at you. There is more of a conventional plot which coalesces as it goes on, but it grows within and from that structure and reinforces it rather than alters it.

You really need to get deeper in. People criticise _Nisemonogatari_ for being excessive (and the second arc gets very, very silly) but "Karen Bee" is one of the sharpest extended metaphors for emotional jealousy and teenage sexual anxiety I've seen in a television show, or maybe even popular media at large, and _Second Season_, _Hana_ and _Owari_ just keep upping the ante in terms of quality.


----------



## Sagt (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> It's rare to meet someone who actually liked _Mekakucity Actors_ without irony, but having never seen it myself I can't judge, and I'm more curious than anything else.
> 
> This being said... the _Bakemonogatari_ franchise is maybe my favourite anime meta-series ever. It's just this delicious onions of interpretations, intentions and ideas, with characters who seem shallow until you realise that you've been reading them in a shallow way all along, and plots which aren't really there yet resonate with their apparent absence. It's the embodiment of negative space in narrative with touches of striking character drama and warped hilarity and wild visuals, and I love it to pieces.


Admittedly, I saw Mekakucity a while ago, so I don't fully remember it. That said, I still recall enjoying it. 

Yeah, bakemonogatari was one of my favourites as well.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> This being said... the _Bakemonogatari_ franchise is maybe my favourite anime meta-series ever. It's just this delicious onions of interpretations, intentions and ideas, with characters who seem shallow until you realise that you've been reading them in a shallow way all along, and plots which aren't really there yet resonate with their apparent absence. It's the embodiment of negative space in narrative with touches of striking character drama and warped hilarity and wild visuals, and I love it to pieces.


Sounds a lot like Serial Experiments Lain, actually (which is a compliment, of course)



Lcs said:


> Personally I really like Shaft as a company. Some of its works include Bakemonogatari, Puella Magi Madoka Magica and Mekakucity Actors, which are all pretty great.


Sadly, Puella Magi Madoka Magica was one of those shows that I had a ton of expectations for, but in the end result, didn't like it very much. While the premise was truly interesting, something just felt off about this show for me - many dramatic situations between primary characters happened in result of them not being able to just communicate with each other properly, and at points it felt like said characters tried to be as emotional and edgy in their conversations as possible, sacrificing common sense in process (like, try to rewatch conversation between Kyoko and Sayaka in the church, it's just too unnatural and contrived for "two underaged girls talking about screw-ups"), and while delivery of important plot points is indeed very good, the pacing in general is kind of all over the place, with many reused pieces of information (like when the show tries to remind the viewer 3 or 4 times that Kyosuke is indeed a violin prodigy who can't play his instrument ever again, conveying pretty much the same plotline with every new scene) and lengthy conversations that don't move plot forward or seem to add anything to it at all .з. Maybe I'm just being a nag, and I can easily see why so many people like PMMM, but I don't know, maybe I just watched it in a wrong way or something.


----------



## Sagt (May 8, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Sadly, Puella Magi Madoka Magica was one of those shows that I had a ton of expectations for, but in the end result, didn't like it very much. While the premise was truly interesting, something just felt off about this show for me - many dramatic situations between primary characters happened in result of them not being able to just communicate with each other properly, and at points it felt like said characters tried to be as emotional and edgy in their conversations as possible, sacrificing common sense in process (like, try to rewatch conversation between Kyoko and Sayaka in the church, it's just too unnatural and contrived for "two underaged girls talking about screw-ups"), and while delivery of important plot points is indeed very good, the pacing in general is kind of all over the place, with many reused pieces of information (like when the show tries to remind the viewer 3 or 4 times that Kyosuke is indeed a violin prodigy who can't play his instrument ever again, conveying pretty much the same plotline with every new scene) and lengthy conversations that don't move plot forward or seem to add anything to it at all .з. Maybe I'm just being a nag, and I can easily see why so many people like PMMM, but I don't know, maybe I just watched it in a wrong way or something.


Fair enough.

I suppose what I liked about the show was that it was entirely different from what I had presumed it would be like. I was initially introduced to it by a friend, though I had low expectations based on the first couple of episodes, but the eventual change in mood made me hooked. 

Perhaps I'll look back and see some of the conversations again. Now that you've pointed it out, I'm kind of curious.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 9, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I suppose what I liked about the show was that it was entirely different from what I had presumed it would be like. I was initially introduced to it by a friend, though I had low expectations based on the first couple of episodes, but the eventual change in mood made me hooked.
> 
> Perhaps I'll look back and see some of the conversations again. Now that you've pointed it out, I'm kind of curious.


Hah, I can see that c: I would say it's some kind of "hype deflation" that resulted in Madoka Magica being sort of a product of its time, for lack of better words. Just like with Undertale or Spooky's Jumpscare Mansion, if making comparisons  - it may be pretty shocking to see those games 



Spoiler



screwing with your savestates


 or 



Spoiler



trying to murder the hell out of you after half an hour of pretending to be an innocent parody game


, but once you know the trick behind them, it's just not as fun as it could be if it was something you didn't knew already. By the point I watched PMMM by myself, its main twist was already discussed to hell and back to the point of becoming an anime meme, just like Spike's fate in Cowboy Bebop - I guess that heavily contributed to me not liking the show that much .з.


----------



## Egon1982 (May 18, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Not a master craftsman in terms of plot, but he is a freaking amazing animator on a purely technical level.


Ninja Scroll and Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust are amazing eh?


----------



## Vespien_Fauhx (May 19, 2017)

Any Boku no Hero academia fans?


----------



## Mandragoras (May 19, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> Ninja Scroll and Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust are amazing eh?


I was thinking _Wicked City_ but _Ninja Scroll_ is one hell of a thing.


Pipistrele said:


> Hah, I can see that c: I would say it's some kind of "hype deflation" that resulted in Madoka Magica being sort of a product of its time, for lack of better words. Just like with Undertale or Spooky's Jumpscare Mansion, if making comparisons  - it may be pretty shocking to see those games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it for what it did in other ways, personally. I watched it about a year after the first episode originally aired and the hype had died off enough that the whole "this show gets dark right quick" thing was common knowledge and "Kyuubey is a dick" was only a little behind it. I wasn't completely spoiled but I went in expecting a solid, dark magical girl warrior show, and... I got more than I expected.

As for _Undertale_, I don't think novelty is the main appeal there *at all,* but that deserves its own topic.


----------



## cielph (May 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Baccano! is an anime that I really enjoyed a lot.


The most brain hacking I've ever seen.


----------



## cielph (May 20, 2017)

Does anyone love to see Ansassination Classroom?


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

cielph said:


> Does anyone love to see Ansassination Classroom?


Not sure it's my cup of tea but a good friend of mine is very into it from reading the manga. He's got good taste but is far more tolerant of certain shounen action tropes than I am.


----------



## Sagt (May 30, 2017)

Found an anime with some anthro animals called _WorldEnd: Are you busy? Will you save us?_ The characters and some of the plot are kind of generic, which is unfortunate, but the anthros are very much redeeming, at least to me. I'm only on episode 3, but I think it's alright so far. 

Thought it was worth mentioning given what kind of forum this is.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excellent shounen manga/anime touching upon various genres, it has action, analysis, character development, and high-level detailing. It is an exciting manga/anime which is pretty unpredictable.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Not sure if it counts, but I really love Persona 3 & 4. And Probably 5 as well. Technically they're games, but they're pretty much playable anime. Plus Persona 4 had a 20-something episode anime series to go with the game. And Persona 3 had an anime movie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Persona
> ...


All initial D wants to be is a fun and exciting show about fast cars driving downhill sideways, and it executes this brilliantly. There is never anything tangible bet on a race; only the pride and reputation of the individuals involved, but the value of that pride is conveyed well enough that when added to the element of danger involved with street racing it builds an immense feeling of tension that sucks you in.


----------



## fcmanutd18788 (Jun 12, 2017)

i love anime and i commnet on this thread


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

I am currently watching Ranma 1/2, I finished Slayers a few months ago. Honestly I don't like the new anime with a few exceptions, don't feel like offering examples right now. The way its made and the 3D they throw in there is fucking ugly. I am aiming to watch all the classic anime from the 90's and earlier. I dunno maybe I am just old school.


----------



## Egon1982 (Jul 22, 2017)

Wild-Fantasy-Run said:


> I am currently watching Ranma 1/2, I finished Slayers a few months ago. Honestly I don't like the new anime with a few exceptions, don't feel like offering examples right now. The way its made and the 3D they throw in there is fucking ugly. I am aiming to watch all the classic anime from the 90's and earlier. I dunno maybe I am just old school.


What about Ghibli or Wolf Children in terms of new anime or Summer Wars?

What do you think of Ninja Scroll and Akira?


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What about Ghibli or Wolf Children in terms of new anime or Summer Wars?
> 
> What do you think of Ninja Scroll and Akira?



Never heard of Ghibli or Wolf Children or Summer Wars, Something to check out. Ninja Scroll looks interesting did a quick look up to that, I have seen Akira which is a awesome classic. I remember that one fondly. Good times. I guess I am going through all the classic anime that is of interest based on bio, after Ranma I think I am going to go for berserk. I heard its cursed ohhhhhhhhh lol.


----------



## Egon1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wild-Fantasy-Run said:


> Never heard of Ghibli or Wolf Children or Summer Wars, Something to check out. Ninja Scroll looks interesting did a quick look up to that, I have seen Akira which is a awesome classic. I remember that one fondly. Good times. I guess I am going through all the classic anime that is of interest based on bio, after Ranma I think I am going to go for berserk. I heard its cursed ohhhhhhhhh lol.


Ghibli made My Neighbor Totoro, Castle in The Sky, Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (aka Warriors of the Wind) and more.


----------



## Viva168 (Sep 3, 2017)

it so cute gclub


----------



## Nielsen (Sep 5, 2017)

I like hunter x hunter but the author writes too slowly ...moviesonline.ac: Watch Hunter X Hunter (sub) Online | Watch Full Hunter X Hunter (sub) (2001–) Online For Free


----------



## Loffi (Sep 5, 2017)

Wolf Children and The Boy and the Beast are two of my favorites. 

I usually don't have the patience for TV series, but i do very much like FMA: Brotherhood, Wolf's Rain, and Parasyte.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Magical Girl Site is the best thing airing this season and no one can tell me otherwise. Everyone in the show besides the main character is insane, I love it. And the faces people make in it are just...


Spoiler



















Please tell me someone else is watching this insanity. Its too much fun. It even has anime dog girl idol j-rock


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't watch a lot of anime, but I love Osomatsu-san and Angel Beats. A Silent Voice was an anime movie but was also very, very good.


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 30, 2018)

I have so many favorites I wouldn't know where to start naming them. @.@

But currently I'm watching Comic Girls, the new Gegege no Kitaro,  the Persona 5 anime, Pretty Derby (which is more entertaining than it should be), and a couple others that I'm not quite invested in yet to name. 

I also can't wait for the Yu Yu Hakusho special coming out with the new bluray set this year. <3


----------



## Zamietka (May 1, 2018)

Anime was a mistake yet here we are huh. I used to be a huge anime nerd since middle school and watched so many of them... And it all started with Wolf's Rain, because, obviously, wolves were so cool back then.
Who am I kidding, they still are cool.



Aibiki said:


> I have so many favorites I wouldn't know where to start naming them. @.@
> 
> But currently I'm watching Comic Girls, the new Gegege no Kitaro,  the Persona 5 anime, Pretty Derby (which is more entertaining than it should be), and a couple others that I'm not quite invested in yet to name.
> 
> I also can't wait for the Yu Yu Hakusho special coming out with the new bluray set this year. <3



oh hey i'm binge watching yyh right now  halfway through the series already. Mind telling me more about the special? And psst you should consider watching a playthrough of persona 5 game if you haven't yet, it's so much better than the anime version.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2018)

Have barely watched any Anime for months..


----------



## Aibiki (May 1, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> oh hey i'm binge watching yyh right now  halfway through the series already. Mind telling me more about the special? And psst you should consider watching a playthrough of persona 5 game if you haven't yet, it's so much better than the anime version.


I don't really know much about it like how long it is gonna be, but it supposedly is about how Kurama and Hiei met. I wonder if it's just gonna be the chapters that were in the manga or if there is gonna be extra stuff. Was also doing a rewatch of the series too, only hit the Dark Tournament before I got busy with other things.

I watched my bf play through a good chunk of P5, including his many tries (and finally success) at beating the super secret boss. I might go play/watch someone play it all one day.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2018)

Most of the anime I like come from the 80s and 90s. Stuff like Dominion Tank Police/New Dominion Tank Police, Hyper Police, Dragon Ball, Outlanders, Ghost in the Shell, Vision of Escaflowne, Bubblegum Crisis, and so on.


----------



## Zamietka (May 2, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> I don't really know much about it like how long it is gonna be, but it supposedly is about how Kurama and Hiei met. I wonder if it's just gonna be the chapters that were in the manga or if there is gonna be extra stuff. Was also doing a rewatch of the series too, only hit the Dark Tournament before I got busy with other things.
> 
> I watched my bf play through a good chunk of P5, including his many tries (and finally success) at beating the super secret boss. I might go play/watch someone play it all one day.



That still sounds fun no matter how long it will be. Just imagine seeing that gap of 25 years of animation progress between the special and main series...
Well, that's up to you ^^ I just heard that lots of people watch anime version without even looking at a game which is a shame.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 2, 2018)

Well I really enjoy anime


----------



## Hopei (May 3, 2018)

I don't watch a lot, but there where some pretty good fantasy ones last year I watched like Land of the Illustrious (Makes me look forward to where 3d animation's going), Made In Abyss



Spoiler



rest in peace Mitty ;-;


and The Ancient Magus' Bride. Can recommend all of them.


----------



## Aibiki (May 3, 2018)

Hopei said:


> I don't watch a lot, but there where some pretty good fantasy ones last year I watched like Land of the Illustrious (Makes me look forward to where 3d animation's going), Made In Abyss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't watched Land of the Lustrous yet, but it's been on the list. I absolutely love the other two though. So good <3


----------



## EmpressCiela (May 4, 2018)

Agguretsuko. 'nuff said.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

I'm josei trash. The cruel world of an adult woman just brings me to tears every single time.
You got Nana, Paradise Kiss...Emma a Victorian Romance....Aggretsuko.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 14, 2018)

I just watch a anime that I have see in the list of Netflix and it remind me a lot of Sailor Moon!

Its weird, well draw but weird. Kinda too sweet, too positive.

*Glitter force Doki Doki.*


----------



## Noodles (Feb 23, 2020)

My heart is set on Osomatsu san, the 6 identical brothers always crack me up! I also like Soul Eater, Mp100, Danganronpa and FMA


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 23, 2020)

Am trying to juggle Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card, Kill La Kill, Toradora and Made in Abyss at the moment. Hopefully Evangelion 4.0 gets released soon...


----------



## Kwalla T Koala (Mar 1, 2020)

My fav anime, personally, is Welcome to the NHK. I saw it at a kind of down point in my life and related to the characters isolation and sense of failure. I own the dvd set, the manga, and the long out of print verbal novel. It's not the best animation or the most mind-blowing series but it holds a really solid place in my heart.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 3, 2020)

I didn't like anime as a teenager, but a friend got me hooked on it later in life by introducing me to the "classy" stuff first (Mushishi, Kino's Journey, Miyazaki films), then transitioning me into the sillier stuff. Now I'm too far gone.


----------

